
Sarcastic Font - MaysonL
http://glennmcanally.com/sarcastic/
======
elidourado

      .sarcasm {
      	-webkit-transform: skew(15deg);
      	-moz-transform: skew(15deg);
      	display: inline-block;
      }

~~~
rbanffy
<sarcasm>Does it work in IE?</sarcasm>

~~~
spicyj
I think you mean <span class="sarcasm">Does it work in IE?</span>

~~~
rbanffy
:-)

------
albertsun
Irony is no fun if it's clearly marked.

In fact it completely defeats the purpose of irony. It's like explaining a
joke until you've completely killed it.

~~~
SirWart
With the general level of discourse on the internet, it's hard to be sarcastic
and not be taken as a troll. There are subtle intonation cues when speaking
face-to-face that can't really be translated well to text. So I would say that
the sarcasm is ruined if it is _too_ clearly marked, but it helps if it is
marked in some way.

~~~
nollidge
The problem is that sarcasm or ironic speech is meant to subvert the
listener's expectations. You say something, people initially hear it straight,
but then realize it's ridiculous and you're not being serious, and they find
the juxtaposition amusing.

If you demarcate such language beforehand with backtalics or <sarcasm> tags,
then there is no such juxtaposition and thus no realization.

Plus, while difficult, there are ways to hint an intonation in text.

I mean, hel-LO, it's so _OBvious_.

~~~
scott_s
Most people use their tone of voice to indicate sarcasm. When someone uses a
sarcastic tone of voice, I submit that we don't initially hear it straight,
back up and rethink it.

Your thinking only applies to a true deadpan comment with a straight tone of
voice - that's not the majority of sarcastic comments we hear.

------
dzuc
"reverse italics (‘linkskursiv’ = ‘left cursive’ or ‘rückwärts liegend’ =
‘lying backwards’) are often used in cartography, traditionally to indicate
waters"

<http://www.linotype.com/1410/roemisch-family.html>

------
tptacek
Among the many reasons this will never happen: the italics in real typefaces
are extremely intricately designed around their specific angle. Which is among
the many reasons that type specimen looks awful.

~~~
imurray
Yes, italic fonts are not just slanted versions of the typeface. However, more
simply slanted text doesn't necessarily look bad and has its uses. I prefer
slanted Roman for long blocks of special text as I find it more readable.

Here is a sample illustrating Computer Modern’s Roman, italic, slanted, and
“unslanted italic” fonts:

<http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~murray/tmp/slanted_vs_italic.png>

It’s sub-pixel rendered for standard LCD displays (having noticed the sibling
comment about that). Change .png to .pdf if you would rather have the document
from which it was rendered.

------
ondra
See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_mark>

~~~
MindTwister
Insert comment that completely misses the point and tries to be funny here ؟

------
akamaka
I just use the tongue out smiley to show I'm not being serious online. For
example:

 _Yeah, right, a sarcastic font is just a great idea. :P_

------
tlrobinson
Well, it's better than the company that is trying to _sell_ you their sarcasm
punctuation mark:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7035351/SarcMark-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7035351/SarcMark-
inventors-make-thousands-from-sarcasm-punctuation-mark-in-first-week.html)

------
derefr
Sarcasm shouldn't stick out at first, because half the reason for sarcasm's
being enjoyable is the feeling when you "get it" without any help. I was
playing around with making <sarcasm> render normally, but with a little grey
square at the end of a sarcasm block, inline with the rest of the text, which,
when you hover over it, higlights the text pink if it actually _was_ sarcasm.
There would also be <seriously>, which would have the same grey square, but
_wouldn't_ light up. in order for sarcasm to still get laughs/amused grins,
<sarcasm> and <seriously> would have to be used in roughly equal amounts, so
you'd never be able to accidentally scan ahead to realize which one you have.

~~~
mambodog
But it does tend to stick out, when spoken (not in print). When people say
something sarcastically, they don't say it deadpan and straight. There is
usually at least some difference in their tone of voice, though its not
necessarily an over-exaggerated sarcastic teenage drawl.

------
tumult
I can't tell if the comments here taking this seriously are being sarcastic or
not.

Ok, brain hurting like recursive Lisp macros now.

~~~
msg
Like the troll article the other day. It was very hard not to write a troll
acting like it was trying not sound like a troll.

------
DeusExMachina
I think that no one wants to highlight sarcasm. People love to be sarcastic
when other people don't get it. It makes them feel superior.

When someone is concerned on the reception of a particular sentence, he uses
emoticons that already serve this purpose. If someone does not highlight
sarcasm, I think he does this on purpose.

Not long ago, someone introduced a new character for sarcasm, the SarcMark:
www.sarcmark.com

Never seen anyone using it.

------
CWuestefeld
Judging by their news, and the dates of their download files, this stuff is
over 5 years stale. It would appear that their movement fizzled.

------
natrius

      <span title="I'm joking.">This is a great idea.</span>

------
jrockway
Explicitly pointing out sarcasm makes it so much more fun.

------
rapind
This ia a great idea...

------
rthomas6
I think some websites would be entirely in that font.

------
nazgulnarsil
i prefer .~

------
xster
why? do languages now need subtitles?

~~~
dirtbox
I'm saddened that you didn't write that in bold, italic caps.

